# Túi da thật và da giả không khó để phân biệt



## avocado (7/12/21)

Túi da thật và da giả không khó để phân biệt Túi xách là một phụ kiện thời trang rất phổ biến hiện nay. Thông thường, người ta đều làm túi xách bằng nhiều chất liệu khác nhau như vải, da, giả da,… Hầu hết người tiêu dùng đều ưa chuộng những chiếc túi xách thời trang được làm từ da hơn là những chất liệu khác. Tuy nhiên, bìa da menu tphcmcó một sự thật mà khách hàng thường phân vân khi mua túi xách. Đó là túi da thật sẽ đi liền với chất lượng, bền bỉ nhưng giá thành cao, còn túi da giả thì cũng khá thời trang, giá vừa phải nhưng rất nhanh hỏng. Vậy phải làm thế nào để có thể phân biệt được túi xách da thật và giả da? Để hiểu rõ hơn chúng ta cùng tham khảo qua bài viết dưới đây nhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vẻ đẹp của thớ da Nếu so sánh thì quả thật là khập khiễng, bởi túi da nam thật bao giờ cũng thích hơn khi chúng ta sờ vào. Thớ da của bìa da menu khách sạn nó nổi lên thật đẹp, nếu da được làm bộ phận lưng thì da có vẻ bóng, vân khá nhỏ, phần cổ thì có vẻ hơi thô, đường vân nhẵn nhụi,… Còn túi da nam được làm bằng da giả thì bề mặt của cặp khá nhẵn, hoặc có khi nổi vân lên không được tự nhiên. Nếu quan sát bằng mắt thường thì bạn có thể nhận ra rõ sự khác biệt giữa túi xách được làm bằng da thật với túi làm bằng da giả. Hãy luôn nhớ rằng, da thật được làm từ da động vật, vì thế các lỗ chân lông được sắp xếp hoàn toàn ngẫu nhiên. Nếu các lỗ nhỏ trên bề mặt da đều đặn, thẳng tắp thì đây có thể là vải giả da. Ngoài ra da thật có thể có những vết xước, vết gấp và nếp nhăn. Mùi đặc trưng của da thật Nếu bạn không rành về mùi da thật và da giả, một mẹo nhỏ là hãy đến nơi mà bạn biết chắc chỉ bán sản phẩm da thật, kiểm tra mùi sản phẩm ở đây và ghi nhớ mùi hương đó. Khi bạn đã ngửi quen mùi da thật thì sự khác biệt giữa mùi của túi xách da thật và giả da sẽ không làm khó bạn nữa đâu. Hãy nhớ, da thật được làm từ da động vật nên sẽ có mùi ngai ngái. Da giả làm từ nhựa dẻo nên sẽ phảng phất mùi nilon. Ngoài ra da thật thường sẽ đàn hồi lồi lõm theo sự tác động ngón tay còn da giả khi được tác động vào vẫn giữ nguyên hình dạng. Độ bền túi xách Tất nhiên là túi da thật có độ bền lâu dài hơn vì chúng được làm bằng chất liệu da có độ đàn hồi thật lý tưởng. Độ xốp khá dẻo dai, nếu biết giữ gìn cẩn thận thì một túi da nam thật có thể sử dụng từ 3 – 5 năm, thậm chí còn lâu hơn. Còn túi da giả thì có độ bền ngắn hơn, chất liệu của chúng chủ yếu được làm từ PU nên khá mềm mại, thế nhưng chúng cũng rất dễ bong tróc, nổ,… nên túi da này chỉ sử dụng được trong thời gian ngắn, khoảng 1 năm mà thôi. Phong cách thời trang Túi xách da thật sẽ có rất nhiều kiểu dáng cho bạn lựa chọn, thể hiện được phong cách của người đeo như sang trọng, năng động hoặc lịch sự,… Trái lại thì túi da giả sẽ giới hạn trong kiểu cách thiết kế hơn, vì chủ yếu nó được sơn bóng nên khá cứng. Một chiếc túi da giả thường được làm theo kiểu túi vuông hoặc bằng hộp nên nó chỉ thể hiện được nét cổ điển, lịch sự mà thôi. Đặc biệt chiếc túi xách da thật có mép xù xì còn giả da lại “chuẩn đến từng chi tiết”. Da động vật sau khi kết thúc quá trình thuộc da sẽ khiến phần viền bị xơ. Giả da được làm từ vải nên không có phần xơ này, mép cắt rất hoàn hảo. Phân biệt qua giá sản phẩm Chắc chắn rằng, một chiếc túi xách da thật sẽ không bao giờ có giá rẻ. Một sản phẩm hoàn toàn được làm từ da động vật sẽ có giá thành khá cao và thường được bán với mức giá cố định. Trong số các loại da thật thì da bò có giá cao nhất vì độ bền tốt nhất. Da động vật khi đưa vào nhà máy sẽ được tách thành nhiều lớp, những sản phẩm được làm từ lớp da giữa sẽ rẻ hơn sản phẩm làm từ lớp da phía trên. Vì vậysổ tay bìa da cao cấp các sản phẩm da thật luôn đắt hơn da giả.


----------

